# Dean Markley endorses Keanu Reeves?



## Vairocarnal (Jun 1, 2010)

It's in the "K" section. This made me think of Neo playing a Jackson Roswell

DMS - Endorsing Artists


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 1, 2010)

Didn't he have (has?) a band a few years back?


----------



## Andii (Jun 1, 2010)

He play(s)(ed) in a band:
Dogstar on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## liamh (Jun 1, 2010)

I bet the strings are those strings have a thick guage.....Heavy metal! *widdlydiddlydoo*


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 1, 2010)

doesnt he play bass though?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, he played bass in Dogstar.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, that's good to know...ya NEVER know when that question's going to pop up in trivial pursuit and/or the whatnot. 

P.S. Dogstar? Why not Sirius?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 1, 2010)

_WHOA!!!!!! 
_


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 1, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> _WHOA!!!!!! _


 
repped


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you reckon Keanu Reeves' music is like his films? Like great on the whole, but his parts are boring and lifeless.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya know the episode of Family Guy where Brian spots Keanu Reeves at a Hollywood party but notices that there's a woodpecker going at his head? (that last part sounds so wrong...)

Yeah, that's pretty much what I think of his acting. He has starred in good movies in spite of himself.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 1, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Do you reckon Keanu Reeves' music is like his films? Like great on the whole, but his parts are boring and lifeless.


 
I remember Dogstar being utter tripe so...


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 2, 2010)

For someone who plays bass/guitar, he sure was terrible at miming guitar playing in the Bill and Ted movies


----------



## Aurochs34 (Jun 2, 2010)

WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## Variant (Jun 11, 2010)

Vairocarnal said:


> It's in the "K" section. This made me think of Neo playing a Jackson Roswell
> [/url]



Actually, the *only* uncool part of that would be the fact that is was Keanu Reeves.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone else laugh their fucking ass off at the new "Keanu Is Sad" meme?

The details

The SHOPS!


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jun 26, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Anyone else laugh their fucking ass off at the new "Keanu Is Sad" meme?
> 
> The details
> 
> The SHOPS!



I'm going to be laughing about this on my deathbed.

Maybe he should use chopsticks for his soup.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 29, 2010)

I still get a chuckle out of that picture.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 29, 2010)

Bless Keanu Reeves he looks so lonely I wanna hug him  I take back the bad things I say about his acting.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 29, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> _WHOA!!!!!!
> _



Bitch, I was going to say that!


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 29, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Bitch, I was going to say that!


Me too!

I actually saw Dogstar play once. Keanu intro'd all the songs and when he'd talk all the women would scream. I was also amazed at how freaking skinny he looks IRL. Crazy!


----------

